# 2014 TCR SL + SLR0 Carbon Aero = Swissstop ??



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm going to put a pair of Giant carbon wheels from a Propel onto my TCR but which type of Black Prince pads should I order for DA calipers? Original or the new (thinner?) EVO type


----------

